# دروس جديـدة فى برنـامج Sap 2000 إعـداد مهندس مـحـمـود زغـلل



## Eng Ma7moud (9 مارس 2012)

*





**







**دروس جديـدة فى برنـامج Sap 2000
 إعـداد مهندس مـحـمـود زغـلل
معيد بكلية الهندسة جامعة الزقازيق

**STATICAL
**
http://www.4shared.com/rar/kY6EKcex/STATICALpart1.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/8LySvzwd/STATICALpart2.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/hAQnt-_s/STATICALpart3.html


**[FONT=&quot]3D MODEL
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
http://www.4shared.com/rar/By6e6m78/3DMODEL_NEWpart01.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Bh_jh8lW/3DMODEL_NEWpart02.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/kDPxWkBA/3DMODEL_NEWpart03.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/RPief8LV/3DMODEL_NEWpart04.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/fqh8LmH3/3DMODEL_NEWpart05.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/qsmLJql3/3DMODEL_NEWpart06.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/6sOksyHY/3DMODEL_NEWpart07.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Fc-qG9ag/3DMODEL_NEWpart08.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/-Myt14s7/3DMODEL_NEWpart09.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/a_DDe6yp/3DMODEL_NEWpart10.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/8LB6tyaZ/3DMODEL_NEWpart11.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/01ut2B-R/3DMODEL_NEWpart12.html


[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**Design of Shear Wall 1

http://www.4shared.com/rar/6QDsdHEa/design_sh_wall_1part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/_zZVykKv/design_sh_wall_1part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/9EKRl9sc/design_sh_wall_1part3.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/nAKmQKl6/design_sh_wall_1part4.html

**Design of Shear Wall 2 & Core

http://www.4shared.com/rar/Kh9AJd8M/design_sh_wall_2_and_corepart1.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/nRTA5VCS/design_sh_wall_2_and_corepart2.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Yzx4JX0g/design_sh_wall_2_and_corepart3.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/AQGdb6Bo/design_sh_wall_2_and_corepart4.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/JoMMFU0v/design_sh_wall_2_and_corepart5.html

**Design of Inclined Shear Wall

**http://www.4shared.com/rar/WtHSekLq/inclined_shear_walls_3part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/4MlfSsRA/inclined_shear_walls_3part2.html
**
**STAAD

http://www.4shared.com/rar/Nh5gZMYA/staadpart1.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/vFeVZoWA/staadpart2.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/SpYYGyb2/staadpart3.html

**Panelled Beam

http://www.4shared.com/rar/v8qMzfAe/panelled_beam.html


Design of Shear Walls and Cores 
by csi column


http://www.4shared.com/rar/jhkEySZZ/design_of_shear_walls_and_core.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/I2i38AZC/design_of_shear_walls_and_core.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/_lBuG-5v/design_of_shear_walls_and_core.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/xwBRD_fL/design_of_shear_walls_and_core.html




​

**You'll find all these links here

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/ZL9IhrEr/_online.html#dir=147577624


نـسـألـكـم صـالـح الـدعــاء 
*​
روابط من اضافة المهندس goldbeerg جزاه الله خيرا


goldbeeerg قال:


> STATICAL
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?h9lf01gqdx2rll6
> http://www.mediafire.com/?z8r4srpl2b2jjj6
> ...


----------



## انور الاستشاري (9 مارس 2012)

شكرا :: كفيت و وفيت :: شكرا لك 
وفقك الله عدد الحروف و الكلمات في الشرح
الله لا يحرمنا من جديدك
شكرا لك :: وفقكم الله


----------



## البعيد القريب (9 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير ا اخى الكريم
فعلا م محمود زغلل من الناس اللى بنحب نسمع شروحاتهم واساليب تصميمهم


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (9 مارس 2012)

*
جـزانا وإياكم الله كل خير
متبقى تقريبا 4 دروس أخرى جارى رفعها *​


----------



## انور الاستشاري (9 مارس 2012)

ممكن ترفع لنا يا حريف الهندسه ملفات الاوتوكاد و الساب التي تعملت في الشرح دا حتى تتكامل لدينا الفائده و المعلومات و نتابع معك و مع الشرح اللي عملته بمبدأ الخطوه خطوه و لتعم الفائده 
جزاك الله عنا خيرا و جعل الله عز و جل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (9 مارس 2012)

انور الاستشاري قال:


> ممكن ترفع لنا يا حريف الهندسه ملفات الاوتوكاد و الساب التي تعملت في الشرح دا حتى تتكامل لدينا الفائده و المعلومات و نتابع معك و مع الشرح اللي عملته بمبدأ الخطوه خطوه و لتعم الفائده
> جزاك الله عنا خيرا و جعل الله عز و جل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك



للأسف ليس لدى أى ملفات ​


----------



## عمر يحي (9 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير باشمهندس محمود على المجهودات الرائعة والمواضيع الطيبة التي تجود علينا بها دائما والشكر أجزله لكل من قدم وأعد وكل من ساهم في ذلك ..فوالله ليس لنا إلا الدعاء لكم ..فنسأله وهو خير من سئل وأعطى ان لايريكم مكروها في هذه الحياة..وأن يرزقكم عالي الجنان بعد الممات..اللهم هم أخوان لنا لانراهم فبفضلك يارب من عليهم وأرعاهم....


----------



## egsaadelshemy (9 مارس 2012)

*اكرمكم الله 
كنت راسلت المهندس محمود زعلل عن شروحاته لبرنامج ساب 2000 فرجن 14 او 15 فقال لى لو حضرت الى الزفازيق اتصل بى و انا اعطيها لك على اسطوانة او فلاشة 
و لكنى لا اذهب الى هناك لانى من الجيزة و صعب ان اذهب اليه 
فهل يتكرم علينا احد الاخوة الذين لديهم الشرح لساب فرجن 14 او 15 للمهندس محمود زغلل و يرفعها لنا مشكورا؟
*


----------



## الفارس2010 (9 مارس 2012)

لو سمحت يامهندس محمود ترفعهم على روابط ميديا فاير ​


----------



## usama_usama2003 (9 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نجانجا (9 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## goldbeeerg (9 مارس 2012)

شكرا كتير يا هندسة و يا ريت لو اى شرح للمهندس زغلل ترفعه لينا
و جارى الرفع على ميديافير
​


----------



## goldbeeerg (10 مارس 2012)

STATICAL

http://www.mediafire.com/?h9lf01gqdx2rll6
http://www.mediafire.com/?z8r4srpl2b2jjj6
http://www.mediafire.com/?1er5kuuk2w49xpi
or
http://jumbofiles.com/w0r0s7sak2om
http://jumbofiles.com/k725943zrwwv
http://jumbofiles.com/50lro6qvv11v


3D MODEL

http://www.mediafire.com/?8gona57sn96s42b
http://www.mediafire.com/?cdvb2dbmlbqh3sb
http://www.mediafire.com/?7npykruw815892w
http://www.mediafire.com/?zmlx6t3qwavj3zo
http://www.mediafire.com/?y201124ju1y8qfs
http://www.mediafire.com/?qxzgldtwjle3dse
http://www.mediafire.com/?hbmh9eph88t5v3k
http://www.mediafire.com/?i12mqzguocm8zpu
http://www.mediafire.com/?qw4rh0uhzsrxki5
http://www.mediafire.com/?c5aio23zzr5r1ar
http://www.mediafire.com/?nd9g221pqpmwsa3
http://www.mediafire.com/?q0lj2almsc28338
or
http://jumbofiles.com/3rjbulejol2f
http://jumbofiles.com/9t82nvrrlm76
http://jumbofiles.com/jw9djrb6yoim
http://jumbofiles.com/o6qwelz1irqs
http://jumbofiles.com/48e7y7qynl89
http://jumbofiles.com/qeebg3imhxt8
http://jumbofiles.com/f7tmgtnt552r
http://jumbofiles.com/zknl06muv7zh
http://jumbofiles.com/j1evb0lwlvzd
http://jumbofiles.com/1oo1dzl0l6bz
http://jumbofiles.com/p41az88rqh7f
http://jumbofiles.com/eao2hucew14j


Design of Shear Wall 1

http://www.mediafire.com/?0rhxp8pkdi23eb7
http://www.mediafire.com/?1wz11jr0r4nboo3
http://www.mediafire.com/?4grhlixnnr68kwx
http://www.mediafire.com/?uzkcp6nauayks93
or
http://jumbofiles.com/3iwvcihlnb1y
http://jumbofiles.com/kiswmdckjpr7
http://jumbofiles.com/a1npwzlqb4ht
http://jumbofiles.com/0rcm2uvu97es


Design of Shear Wall 2 & Core

http://www.mediafire.com/?lidjsxqdb1gdc1a
http://www.mediafire.com/?z52dbp2t9bswxbs
http://www.mediafire.com/?vj1bwonxgbwyvoj
http://www.mediafire.com/?1qb86soamatz4jk
http://www.mediafire.com/?zvyd4dje1622vt3
or
http://jumbofiles.com/x6ujvegt809e
http://jumbofiles.com/4w4iqpbfndct
http://jumbofiles.com/gjv3o23nv5z9
http://jumbofiles.com/9r2ddztvo4k4
http://jumbofiles.com/arazcnacqyyz


Design of Inclined Shear Wall

http://www.mediafire.com/?d3gogf7qd0of0vj
http://www.mediafire.com/?bmqqo4k5eek390o
or
http://jumbofiles.com/32riqds4517f
http://jumbofiles.com/fx7e06coqwa4


STAAD

http://www.mediafire.com/?s8vm8ruh3i6jmbt
http://www.mediafire.com/?wg70bkh4r7edt09
http://www.mediafire.com/?yxq6wze7q0tfwz0
or
http://jumbofiles.com/qbnalni8ad3o
http://jumbofiles.com/qoyowhaj48yr
http://jumbofiles.com/adrxovy3x1g9


Panelled Beam

http://www.mediafire.com/?3o2cmy75u1qw1fv
or
http://jumbofiles.com/lljsz37frdqs​


----------



## ديميرونى (10 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## boushy (10 مارس 2012)

​*الله لا يحرمنا من جديدك
شكرا لك وفقكم الله*


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (10 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mlo5ia (10 مارس 2012)

*الله يجازيك خير مهندس محمود و يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم
بالنسبة لدورة المهندس عمر عبدالعزيز كده كل الفيديوهات اترفعت ولا لسه باقي فيديوهات تانيه ؟*


----------



## المهندس المقاوم (10 مارس 2012)

​*الله يجازيك خير مهندس محمود و يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## خالد الأزهري (10 مارس 2012)

goldbeeerg قال:


> STATICAL
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?h9lf01gqdx2rll6
> http://www.mediafire.com/?z8r4srpl2b2jjj6
> ...



جزاكم الله خير الجزاء اخواني محمود وgoldbeeerg والشكر والدعاء موصول الى المهندس الفاضل زغلل ...
تمت اضافة الروابط للمشاركة الاولى


----------



## خالد الأزهري (10 مارس 2012)

الموضوع للتثبيت لفترة


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (10 مارس 2012)

عمر يحي قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير باشمهندس محمود على المجهودات الرائعة والمواضيع الطيبة التي تجود علينا بها دائما والشكر أجزله لكل من قدم وأعد وكل من ساهم في ذلك ..فوالله ليس لنا إلا الدعاء لكم ..فنسأله وهو خير من سئل وأعطى ان لايريكم مكروها في هذه الحياة..وأن يرزقكم عالي الجنان بعد الممات..اللهم هم أخوان لنا لانراهم فبفضلك يارب من عليهم وأرعاهم....



*اللهم أمـيـن
جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (10 مارس 2012)

egsaadelshemy قال:


> *اكرمكم الله
> كنت راسلت المهندس محمود زعلل عن شروحاته لبرنامج ساب 2000 فرجن 14 او 15 فقال لى لو حضرت الى الزفازيق اتصل بى و انا اعطيها لك على اسطوانة او فلاشة
> و لكنى لا اذهب الى هناك لانى من الجيزة و صعب ان اذهب اليه
> فهل يتكرم علينا احد الاخوة الذين لديهم الشرح لساب فرجن 14 او 15 للمهندس محمود زغلل و يرفعها لنا مشكورا؟
> *




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى يوجد دروس أخرى هنا فى الملتقى http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=214806#ixzz1oivMOVm9
*شرح فيديو متميز جدا لبرنامج ساب2000 للمهندس محمود زغلل وفيه جديد عما هو شائع لذلك أرجو التثبيت ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

**متبقى بإذن الله 4 دروس اخرى سأقوم برفعها *
*وهناك دورة إعداد مهندس ايتابس وسيف للمهندس محمود زغلل*
*سأقوم برفعها بعد إستأذان المهندس محمود بإذن الله*
*القدوم للزقازيق من القاهرة يستغرق ساعة ونصف*
*والمواصلات موجودة طوال اليوم *
*حاول أن تأتى إلى الزقازيق وبإذن الله أعطيك كل الدروس *
​*تـقـبـل تـحـيـاتـى
*​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (10 مارس 2012)

goldbeeerg قال:


> statical
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?h9lf01gqdx2rll6
> http://www.mediafire.com/?z8r4srpl2b2jjj6
> ...




*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (10 مارس 2012)

mlo5ia قال:


> *الله يجازيك خير مهندس محمود و يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم
> بالنسبة لدورة المهندس عمر عبدالعزيز كده كل الفيديوهات اترفعت ولا لسه باقي فيديوهات تانيه ؟*



*تم رفع كل الدروس متبقى بعض الملفات ليست لدى الأن 
بإذن الله سأرفعها خلال يوم أو إثنين*​


----------



## wagih khalid (10 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك اخي المهندس / محمود*​


----------



## سماح السروي (10 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله كل خير م محمود
أنا ممن تعلموا الساب من محاضرات حضرتك الأكثر من رائعة 
ندعوا الله أن يعطيك الصحة والعافية دائما


----------



## hk_shahin (10 مارس 2012)

thanks


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (10 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك اخي المهندس / محمود​*



بارك الله فيك اخي المهندس / محمود زغلل
واتمنى من الاخ اللى رفع المحاضرات يكمل الرفع لنا للاهمية القصوى 
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا لكم 
اخوكم فى الله / 
* مهندس مدنى أحمد عكوش*


----------



## mlo5ia (10 مارس 2012)

eng ma7moud قال:


> *تم رفع كل الدروس متبقى بعض الملفات ليست لدى الأن
> بإذن الله سأرفعها خلال يوم أو إثنين*​


في الانظار و جزاك الله خير
ان كان لديك دورات اخري فلا تبخل بها علينا ​


----------



## mustafa20099 (11 مارس 2012)

جااااااااااااااااااري التحميل وجزاك الله الف خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ورزقك الذريه الطيبه اللهم امين


----------



## فرحوته (11 مارس 2012)

شكراً لحضرتك يا بشمهندس


----------



## العبد لله (11 مارس 2012)

*كيف يتم ربط بلاطتين في منسوبين مختلفين بكمره في السيف 12*

الف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_ahmed civil (11 مارس 2012)

لا أقول سوا جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (11 مارس 2012)

انت عبقرى يا بشمهندس محمود ربنا يحفظك


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (11 مارس 2012)

*
**Design of Shear Walls and Cores *
*by csi column*

*
http://www.4shared.com/rar/jhkEySZZ/design_of_shear_walls_and_core.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/I2i38AZC/design_of_shear_walls_and_core.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/_lBuG-5v/design_of_shear_walls_and_core.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/xwBRD_fL/design_of_shear_walls_and_core.html


**

*​


----------



## وائل شعبان محمد عل (12 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة
والله انى لأشرف أنى درست معك فى هندسة الزقازيق وأفخر بك
أخوك م/وائل شعبان محمد على


----------



## وائل شعبان محمد عل (12 مارس 2012)

يا ريت يا هندسة يكون فيه حلقات للتصميم اليدوى
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وائل شعبان محمد عل (12 مارس 2012)

هل هناك محاضرات ليك يا هندسة (تصميم يدوى)
يا ريت لو فيه نزلها لنا وجزاااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله كل كل كل كل خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (12 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## goldbeeerg (12 مارس 2012)

Eng Ma7moud قال:


> *
> **Design of Shear Walls and Cores *
> *by csi column*
> 
> ...



Design of Shear Walls and Cores by csi column

http://jumbofiles.com/u5pzlprydsx0/design_of_shear_walls_and_cores_by_csi_column.part1.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/uq5c2dd4vwz7/design_of_shear_walls_and_cores_by_csi_column.part2.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/148704mkmxp6/design_of_shear_walls_and_cores_by_csi_column.part3.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/zne5rdjbiqaq/design_of_shear_walls_and_cores_by_csi_column.part4.rar.html​


----------



## سلطان محمود نفاع (13 مارس 2012)

*شكر وتقدير*

م.محمود انا من اشد المعجبين بك وبنشاطك
الف شكر لك على الدروس القيمة والفعالة
بس عندي طلب صغير يا ريت ترفقلنا رسمات الاوتوكاد الخاص بالشروحات
وشكرا
زميلك
م. سلطان نفاع
الاردن


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (13 مارس 2012)

سلطان محمود نفاع قال:


> م.محمود انا من اشد المعجبين بك وبنشاطك الف شكر لك على الدروس القيمة والفعالة بس عندي طلب صغير يا ريت ترفقلنا رسمات الاوتوكاد الخاص بالشروحات وشكرا زميلك م. سلطان نفاع الاردن


 أشكركـ أخى سلطان الرسومات ليست لدى ولكن بإذن الله أحاول أحصل على الرسومات


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (13 مارس 2012)

*Dxf to SAP
*
http://www.4shared.com/rar/QmNf7RqS/dxf_to_sap.html


----------



## البرنس رامى (14 مارس 2012)

*بارك اللة فيكم بجد مجهود عظيم*

_*بارك الله فيكم وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم*_


----------



## Els3id Fathy (14 مارس 2012)

*ملفات الاكسل*

الرجاء اضافة ملفات الاكسل


----------



## sherif_2007 (14 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يابشهمندس


----------



## محسن سعيد (15 مارس 2012)

*شكر*

مشكوراباشا مهندس نتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## remstereo (15 مارس 2012)

الف الف شكر و بارك الله فيك


----------



## إسلام علي (15 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم
بس لو ممكن الرفع على يوتيوب


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (15 مارس 2012)

*
Flat Slab
*
*
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/vSRJ-mm9/Flat_Slabpart1.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/y51gYam6/flat_slabpart2.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Q6DDBOr0/flat_slabpart3.html

*
*​


----------



## usama_usama2003 (15 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا:7:


----------



## goldbeeerg (16 مارس 2012)

eng ma7moud قال:


> *dxf to sap
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/qmnf7rqs/dxf_to_sap.html*


*
​*


eng ma7moud قال:


> *flat slab
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/vsrj-mm9/flat_slabpart1.html
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/y51gyam6/flat_slabpart2.html
> ...


*
dxf to sap
http://jumbofiles.com/u348arlfhpqb/dxf_to_sap.rar.html



flat slab
 http://jumbofiles.com/227na37mytvo/Flat_Slab.part1.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/iohd85o7c5je/Flat_Slab.part2.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/bkffipgrke9y/Flat_Slab.part3.rar.html
 or one link
http://jumbofiles.com/4qj8rnzjk3q2/Flat_slab_3parts.tar.html

​*


----------



## aika (16 مارس 2012)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء*

الاخ العزيز المهندس محمود
ربنا يكرمك على ما تقدمه لنا ويزيدك من علمه، ارجو ارجو منك اظهار الرسومات التى تشرحها كما كنت تفعل قبل ذلك واستكمال رفع فيديوالساب وملفات الشرح وبرامج التصميم تبعا لاخر كود
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.إسلام (16 مارس 2012)

هل وافق المهندس زغلل على رفع شروحاته من الإيتابس و السيف ؟؟؟


----------



## m_sweedy (16 مارس 2012)

شكرا لكم جميعا وسيتم التحميل ان شاءالله


----------



## Eng. ahmed diaa (16 مارس 2012)

يا بشمهندس محمود : الشرح اللى حضرتك منزله ده لساب 15 ولا ايه بالضبط ؟؟ أنا عايز شرح فيرجن 15 لو سمحتوا


----------



## Star__eng (16 مارس 2012)

والله مفيش كلام يكفى هذا المجهود الرائع ...سواء من المهندس محمود زغلل..او المهندس محود صاحب الوضوع..اسال الله رب العرش العظيم ان يجعله فى ميزان حساناتكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (17 مارس 2012)

كثر ما شكرناهم ما نوفي فضلهم علينا الف شكر وتحيه


----------



## ahmed ehab (18 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس محمود على هذا الشرح القيم ولكننا نحتاج الى رفع ملف حالات التحميل الـ 31 حالة لان المتوفر حاليا هو الملف السابق الـ 27 حالة تحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## msm2004 (18 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك في كل ماتحب
ورزقك الصحة والعافية والذرية الصالحة
وأدخلك الجنة مع الحبيب المصطفى
وكثر من محبيك وأعطاك كل ما تتمنى


----------



## محمد السعيد على (18 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك في كل ماتحب
ورزقك الصحة والعافية والذرية الصالحة
وأدخلك الجنة مع الحبيب المصطفى
وكثر من محبيك وأعطاك كل ما تتمنى*


----------



## egsaadelshemy (18 مارس 2012)

Eng Ma7moud قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخى يوجد دروس أخرى هنا فى الملتقى
> *شرح فيديو متميز جدا لبرنامج ساب2000 للمهندس محمود زغلل وفيه جديد عما هو شائع لذلك أرجو التثبيت ‏(
> 
> ...



اكرمك الله اخى الكريم 
شرح المهندس زغلل الذى اشرت اليه لساب فرجن 10 او 11 على ما اظن 
فهل للمهندس زغلل شرح ساب 14 او 15؟


----------



## egsaadelshemy (18 مارس 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك فى مجهودك 
يا ريت تعمل موضوع واحد نضع فيه كل شروحات المهندس محمود زغلل للساب و الايتاب و السيف و ممكن نسميها 
موسوعة زغلل لتعليم التصميم الانشائى 
و تكون صدقة جاريه و علم ينتفع به - و ذلك بعد طول عمر و حسن عمل لكل من يساهم 
*


----------



## ahmed ehab (19 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , 
بعد التحية والشكر الجزيل للمهندس محمود زغلل والمهندس محمود صاحب الموضوع الاصلى 
احب اضم صوتى لصوت المهندس سعد الذى يريد جمع كل حلقات الشرح للمهندس محمود زغلل 
وأقترح عمل قناة خاصة للمهندس محمود زغلل على موقع اليوتيوب على غرار قناة المهندس العراقى هاشم حسان الذى يجمع فيه كل حلقات الشرح لمختلف البرامج 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## alzrook3d (19 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خير ا اخى الكريم*


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (19 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Ahmed1kamel (20 مارس 2012)

الرجاء من المهندس محمود ان يوافينا باخر شيت اكس فيه ال load combinations ، الذى اشار اليه فى الشرح . , جزاه الله خيرا عنا


----------



## Ahmed1kamel (20 مارس 2012)

الرجاء من المهندس محمود ان يوافينا باخر شيت اكسل فيه ال load combinations ، الذى اشار اليه فى الشرح . , جزاه الله خيرا عنا


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (21 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (21 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ممكن اعرف هل الدروس انتهت ام هناك تكمله مع فائق لشكر


----------



## abu_nazar (21 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا وكل من رفع الروابط


----------



## Eng. ahmed diaa (22 مارس 2012)

part 8 and part 12 fel 3D Model are corrupt  yareet 7ad yrf3hom tany 3ala el mediafire


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (22 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الدروس إنتهت بحمد الله 
ملفات الدروس غير موجودة


----------



## م.إسلام (23 مارس 2012)

Eng Ma7moud قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الدروس إنتهت بحمد الله
> ملفات الدروس غير موجودة



هل رفض المهندس زغلل رفع السيف و الإيتابس الخاص به ؟؟


----------



## حلمى أحمد (23 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً يا بشمهندس محمود


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (23 مارس 2012)

م.إسلام قال:


> هل رفض المهندس زغلل رفع السيف و الإيتابس الخاص به ؟؟



للأسف الفيديوهات غير كاملة


----------



## الروحانية (23 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرأ


----------



## ahmad mounir (24 مارس 2012)

المهندس الرائع محمود زغلل كم احبك في الله جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## usama_usama2003 (25 مارس 2012)

Eng Ma7moud قال:


> للأسف الفيديوهات غير كاملة


مفيش مشكله .. ارفع الموجود


----------



## حمدي شققي (27 مارس 2012)

نشكر المهندس محمود على هذا الشرح الرائع


----------



## qazz1977 (28 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (28 مارس 2012)

Eng Ma7moud قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*السلام عليكم...عند قيامي بتحميل الملفات الثلاثه وبعد انتهاء التحميل اجدها فارغه ..هل من حل لهذه المشكله...جزاكم الله خير*


----------



## ahmed ehab (28 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ماحدش يا باشمهندسين قدر يحصل على شيت حالات التحميل الـ 31 حالة لأستاذنا المهندس محمود زغلل ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## goldbeeerg (28 مارس 2012)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> *السلام عليكم...عند قيامي بتحميل الملفات الثلاثه وبعد انتهاء التحميل اجدها فارغه ..هل من حل لهذه المشكله...جزاكم الله خير*


جرب نسخة جديدة من برنامج فك الضغط winrar
اذا لم تحل المشكلة أعد تحميل الملفات


----------



## TITO_SAM (28 مارس 2012)

*ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يا بشمهندس محمود
*


----------



## سويطات (4 أبريل 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (4 أبريل 2012)

*define frame section in sap 2000*

الى الاخ العزيز المهندس محمود
هل بامكانكم مساعدتى فى كيفيه التحليل الانشائى على الساب لموديل comopsite steel strucure وهو عبارة عن عمود وكمرة composite steel stucture 
حيث اننى اقوم بتوصيف القطاعات الاستيل للعمود والكمرة طبيعى جدا ولكن الكمرة فوقها خرسانه مسلحه 20سم لذلك اقوم باختيار القطاع built up لتوصيف الشكل واختيار الكمرة لكن المشكله هو انه عند توصيف قطاع الخرسانه بابعاده لايريد تغيير الماتريال الخاصه بالاستيل الى خرسانه ؟
فهل بامكانكم مساعدتى فى هذا؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## myada1 (9 أبريل 2012)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> *السلام عليكم...عند قيامي بتحميل الملفات الثلاثه وبعد انتهاء التحميل اجدها فارغه ..هل من حل لهذه المشكله...جزاكم الله خير*


حضرتك جرب تنزلهم من روابط الميديا فاير..حملتهم واشتغلوا


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (10 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## حمدي شققي (10 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلاا للمهنددس محمود على هذه الشروحات الرائعة جدا وان شاء الله تكون في ميزان حسناته وتمننا من المهندس محمود ارفاق الرسومات المعمارية حتى نتمكن من متابعت حضرتك اثناء الشرح خطوة بخطوة حتى تعم الفائدة بشكل اجمل وشكرا مرة ثانية


----------



## مهندس ابو زينب (10 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم وفقكم الله اخوتي وزملائي الكرام


----------



## مهندس ابو زينب (10 أبريل 2012)

الاستاذ محمود مشكور على هذا الابداع


----------



## المهندس عمر حمد (12 أبريل 2012)

جزيت خيرا باشمهندس محمود


----------



## iDz (12 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## eng_mohamed0003 (13 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس ابو زينب (13 أبريل 2012)

وفقكم الله على هذا العطاء الثر وننتظر المزيد بجهود الخيرين


----------



## مهندس ابو زينب (13 أبريل 2012)

احسنتكم جاري التحميل باذن الله


----------



## engineering rand (14 أبريل 2012)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## M.M.S (14 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس محمود


----------



## Abu Amara (14 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
عندي استفسار عن ادخال احمال الرياح في الساب 
عرفت حمولة الرياح حسب الكود ubc و أدخلت سرعة الرياح والمعاملات ووبعد التحليل وجدت انه لا توجد اي عزوم او قوى بسبب الرياح فقط ظهرت مخططات العزوم و قوى القص الناتجة عن الحمولة الميتة والحية فقط, ما السبب هل يجب عمل اي خطوة بعد تعريف حمولات الرياح أرجو الافادة من الإخوة الأفاضل*


----------



## السلفي355 (15 أبريل 2012)

مشكور يا بش مهندس الشكر الجزيل 
ولكن المحاضرة الاخيرة نافصة في الفور شيرد تبع csi col part1 والرابط الثاني مش شغال


----------



## eng medooo (15 أبريل 2012)

يا جماعة حد يرد عليا في استفساااار ده في برنامج safe 12

هل من الممكن حزف بعض التسليح من اسياخ الحديد بعد التصميم وذلك اثناء عمل edit reinforcement من البرنامج نفسه...وانا لا اسأل علي عمل edit من الاوتوكاد ..انا بسأل قبل ما اعمل تصدير للاوتوكاااد

السؤال مباشرا .... هل يمكن حزف احد الاسياخ بعد التصميم ام لا


في مشكلة برده مضايقاني جدا رغم ان التسليح التصميم للبرنامج ممتاااااااااااز

بس في التسليح العلوي للكمرات بيقطع الحديد بصورة غريبه جدا بحيث ان ممكن البحر يكون 3 متر مثلا تلاقيه مقطع فيه 3 تقطيعات وده اهدار للحديد مش توفير لان مسافات التداخل بتزود طول التسليح

مش عارف ممكن الغي الموضوع ده ازاي خصوصا التسليح العلوي في الجوانب​


----------



## abuhafsa (16 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## محمد السعيد على (16 أبريل 2012)

Abu Amara قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> عندي استفسار عن ادخال احمال الرياح في الساب
> عرفت حمولة الرياح حسب الكود ubc و أدخلت سرعة الرياح والمعاملات ووبعد التحليل وجدت انه لا توجد اي عزوم او قوى بسبب الرياح فقط ظهرت مخططات العزوم و قوى القص الناتجة عن الحمولة الميتة والحية فقط, ما السبب هل يجب عمل اي خطوة بعد تعريف حمولات الرياح أرجو الافادة من الإخوة الأفاضل*


1. عمل ديافرام لكل دور وادخال معاملات الكود واختار عند ادخال المعاملات الاختيار exposure from extents of rigid .
2. ادخل عتى قائمه assign واختار shell/area loads واختار من القائمه المنسدله wind pressure coefficientوادخل المعاملا ت .8 @ 4.


----------



## CIVILNISTA (18 أبريل 2012)

*شكراا بجد دروس وشرح كافى ووافى 
*


----------



## nemnem88 (18 أبريل 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## eng.walee (19 أبريل 2012)

*والله يا بشمهندس كلمة شكر قليلة بحقك الله يرزقك الجنة*


----------



## aymanallam (19 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير *


----------



## البني عبدالله عربي (19 أبريل 2012)

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزمة عرشه ومداد كلماته*
*


----------



## م.محمد البرعي (19 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك والله فعلا لاتقدر بكلنة بل اكثر من ذالك وفرت علينا في دفع دراسة هذه الدوره من المال واعطيتنا من العلم مايفيدنا نسال الله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## م.محمد البرعي (19 أبريل 2012)

فعلا قليله ويعطيه الخلف الصالح


----------



## reree (19 أبريل 2012)

فهل يتكرم علينا احد الاخوة الذين لديهم الشرح لساب فرجن 14 او 15 للمهندس محمود زغلل و يرفعها لنا مشكورا؟​


----------



## mr x (20 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووور


----------



## المهندسة رضوى (22 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لحضرتك مجهود رائغ


----------



## goldbeeerg (23 أبريل 2012)

reree قال:


> فهل يتكرم علينا احد الاخوة الذين لديهم الشرح لساب فرجن 14 او 15 للمهندس محمود زغلل و يرفعها لنا مشكورا؟



راجع هذا الموضوع لينكات فورشيرد تعمل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...-زغلل-وفيه-جديد-عما-هو-شائع-لذلك-أرجو-التثبيت​


----------



## zeeko (24 أبريل 2012)

رائعة جدا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## amirsamy (25 أبريل 2012)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]لا تأسفن على غدر الزمان لطالما[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]رقصت على جثث الأسود كلابا[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لا تحسبن برقصها تعلو على أسيادها[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تبقى الأسود أسودا والكلاب كلابا[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تبقى الأسود مخيفة في أسرها[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]حتى وإن نبحت عليها كلاب[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تموت الأسد في الغابات جوعا[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولحم الضأن تأكله الكــلاب[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وعبد قد ينام على حريـــر[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وذو نسب مفارشه التــراب … وتحيا مصر تحيا مصر [/FONT]


----------



## حسين الشوربجى (25 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير ​


----------



## فتي المنتدي1 (28 أبريل 2012)

لووووووووووووووووووز يسلم ايديك


----------



## م / خالد البنا (29 أبريل 2012)

goldbeeerg قال:


> [/b]​*
> ​**
> dxf to sap
> http://jumbofiles.com/u348arlfhpqb/dxf_to_sap.rar.html
> ...


*


*[/B][/B][/B]*
أولا :**جزاكم الله كل خير يا أخوانى 

وبارك الله فيكم على مجهودكم الجبار
**
ثانيا : الروابط الأخيره لا تعمل سواء ع الفورشير او الجامبوفايل 

لو تكرمتم برفعهم يكون لكم جزيل الشكر

*​[h=1]goldbeeerg [/h]
​[h=1]Eng Ma7moud[/h]

دى مشاركه بسيطه منى 

ال18 فيديو الاأوائل للمهندس محمود زغلل جزاه الله كل خير 

رفعتهم على اليوتيوب

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL01FD78A8AE456713&feature=plcp​


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (1 مايو 2012)

شكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## محمدمحمدالضوى (2 مايو 2012)

أسأل الله أن يجعل قلبك دائما ً ينبض ايمانا ً به وعملك يفيض عطاءاً لعباده


----------



## مهندسة النجف (2 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلاً:13:


----------



## yso (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Lordmedo (5 مايو 2012)

يا باشا مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## Abeer-eng (6 مايو 2012)

جزالك الله كل خير......................مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.walee (6 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء كفيت ووفيت وكلمت شكر قليلة بحقك يا هندسة جزاك الله الجنة والحور العين *


----------



## حمدالشهاب (7 مايو 2012)

*شكراً جزيلا .. بس كنت أتمنى الحصول على البرنامج (SAP2000 ) من قبل ..
ولكن حاليا لديا نسخة كامله .,,بعد عناء طويل.. وإن شاء الله اسويلها اب لود للموقع 4shared*​


----------



## goldbeeerg (9 مايو 2012)

*إعادة رفع ملف Flat slab ميديافير
*
http://www.mediafire.com/?x2q5jmn5b3j1jxr​


----------



## engn_m2020 (12 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ازيك يابشمهندس محمود الف شكر على مجهودك الرائع وهذا ماتعودنا منك دائما
جزاك الله خير الجزاء ويرزقك بهذا العمل الجنة باذن الله
ارجو من حضرتك رفع شرح ساب 2000 فرجن 14 او رفع فرجن هذا الشرح*
*وشكرا*


----------



## محمد السعيد على (13 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## reem220 (15 مايو 2012)

ألف شكر المهندس شرحه كافي ووافي


----------



## المهندس الامين (17 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m m a (18 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m m a (18 مايو 2012)

​لو سمحت يامهندس محمود ترفعهم على روابط ميديا فاير لاني الروابط لا تعمل​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (18 مايو 2012)

m m a قال:


> ​لو سمحت يامهندس محمود ترفعهم على روابط ميديا فاير لاني الروابط لا تعمل​




الدروس مرفوعة على الميديافير ومواقع أخرى 

الروابط موجودة فى اول مشاركة فى الموضوع​


----------



## م.وليدحسن (23 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.وليدحسن (23 مايو 2012)

الله ينور


----------



## م.وليدحسن (23 مايو 2012)

اكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## م.وليدحسن (23 مايو 2012)

الرجاء الشرح بدون روابط ......................


----------



## م.وليدحسن (23 مايو 2012)

شكرآ


----------



## الراحله2 (23 مايو 2012)

*الف شكر للمهندس محمود زغلل
ربنا يكرمه ,طول عمره متألق*​


----------



## mhmoodtaha (23 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء ووفقك لكل خير *


----------



## ahmed_2a2m (25 مايو 2012)

*انا لسه مافتحتش الملفات ومش عارف كويسة ولا لأ بس عموما
شكرا
ههههههههههههههه.... الف شكر على مجهودك ورنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
*


----------



## civil engineer2009 (27 مايو 2012)

مشكور خوي الكريم الف شكر ربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## andaza (27 مايو 2012)

*شكرا*

بارك الله فیك


----------



## khamou (28 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## pesso1234 (28 مايو 2012)

مع كامل احترامى للمهندس محمود زغلل فان الشرح به أخطاء قاتلة فى التصميم من حيث توصيف المنشا فى ال3dmodlingمن حيث عمل diaphragm لل frame element الذى يمثل الكور حيث انه لابد من ربط نقطة الكور مع باقى النقط بعمل bodyconstraintsوليس diaphragmconstraints


----------



## esraa1 (29 مايو 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_defoo (29 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zicoibnallam (1 يونيو 2012)

الله يا نور يا باش مهندس

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed nabil1987 (2 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخانا الكريم


----------



## BARY.85 (2 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا*

شكرا


----------



## alan saher (2 يونيو 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## modern20 (5 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Doody Noody (8 يونيو 2012)

تسلم


----------



## kjelban (11 يونيو 2012)

شكرا ليك على المجهود بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.عز الدين (12 يونيو 2012)

اعتقد انه لا توجد كلمة شكر تنصف مجهودك المميز ، بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ، بانتظار المزيد


----------



## خليفه 97 (16 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جدا علي هذا البرنامج الهام جدا


----------



## tabarak aldabaas (21 يونيو 2012)

مشكووورين على هذه المواضيع المفيده


----------



## el menshawi (21 يونيو 2012)

مشكووور


----------



## huda mahmoud (22 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اولا اود ان اشكركم علي هذا المجهود الرائع ,جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 
كنت اريد مساعده ,اريد برنامج الsap 2000 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Do It (22 يونيو 2012)

pesso1234 قال:


> مع كامل احترامى للمهندس محمود زغلل فان الشرح به أخطاء قاتلة فى التصميم من حيث توصيف المنشا فى ال3dmodlingمن حيث عمل diaphragm لل frame element الذى يمثل الكور حيث انه لابد من ربط نقطة الكور مع باقى النقط بعمل bodyconstraintsوليس diaphragmconstraints


شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا الاهتمام والتوضيح 
الرجاء شرح الفرق بين bodyconstraintsو diaphragmconstraints


----------



## عبدو8093 (22 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر يا بش مهندس ربنا يوفقك


----------



## echo_days (28 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء مهندس محمود وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله عز وجل ..


----------



## م:وحيد على (29 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (29 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_egp (30 يونيو 2012)

ممكن شرح استيل ..........................


----------



## mero 193 (30 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير بس الملفات بتنزل بس لا تفك 
*ارجو الرد
شكرا​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم االله خيرا


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (30 يونيو 2012)

mero 193 قال:


> *جزاك الله كل خير بس الملفات بتنزل بس لا تفك
> *ارجو الرد
> شكرا​


*أخى حاول التحميل من جديد *​


----------



## محمد الشيخة (3 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (3 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك الله واياه كل الخير
*​


----------



## eng.aim91 (7 يوليو 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا 
*​


----------



## eng.a.mohsen (11 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد الرائع وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حمدي شققي (11 يوليو 2012)

Do It قال:


> شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا الاهتمام والتوضيح
> الرجاء شرح الفرق بين bodyconstraintsو diaphragmconstraints


يوجد على المنتدى شرح رائع جدا جدا مع حل مثال للمهندس محمد فتحي


----------



## محمد حامد صلاح (11 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## عمادالحوت (17 يوليو 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## انا العراق (21 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mhmoodtaha (21 يوليو 2012)

مجهود ممتاز مشكور جدا


----------



## mhmoodtaha (21 يوليو 2012)

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله


----------



## khaledanis (24 يوليو 2012)

*موضوع هااااااااااااايل وجميل ، جارى التحميل*


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (25 يوليو 2012)

في مشكلة في الملفات 
الملفات ما بتنفك


----------



## نبعة المدينة (25 يوليو 2012)

Eng Ma7moud قال:


> *أخى حاول التحميل من جديد *​


وهذا ما يحصل معي


----------



## نبعة المدينة (25 يوليو 2012)

*بعد التحميل لا تفك الضغط*



ahmed_2a2m قال:


> *انا لسه مافتحتش الملفات ومش عارف كويسة ولا لأ بس عموما
> شكرا
> ههههههههههههههه.... الف شكر على مجهودك ورن
> ا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> *


يا جماعه لماذا و*بعد التحميل لا تفك الضغط *عندي طبعاً بالنسبه للمجموعه ألأخير مثل 3d modeling


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (25 يوليو 2012)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> يا جماعه لماذا و*بعد التحميل لا تفك الضغط *عندي طبعاً بالنسبه للمجموعه ألأخير مثل 3d modeling



من أى موقع قمتم بالتحميل ؟؟ 
فى مشاكل فى موقع الفورشيرد وانا أجد صعوبة ولا استطيع رفع أى ملف عليه منذ عدة أيام ​


----------



## cr710 (27 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر مجهود رائع


----------



## نبعة المدينة (27 يوليو 2012)

Eng Ma7moud قال:


> من أى موقع قمتم بالتحميل ؟؟
> فى مشاكل فى موقع الفورشيرد وانا أجد صعوبة ولا استطيع رفع أى ملف عليه منذ عدة أيام ​


 ليست المشكله في التحميل المشكله فب فك الضغط ( حيث بعطبني ان الملف معطوب عند فكه ترى ما هو السبب


----------



## السيد يوسف (2 أغسطس 2012)

_*جزاكم الله خيرا*_


----------



## hema81 (5 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم 84 (11 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمود 
أنا عاوز ايميل حضرتك لو ممكن التواصل ومحتاج حضرتك ضرورى فى برنامج ansys لو تقدر تفيدنى فيه أكون شاكر لك كثيرا



*​


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم 84 (11 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمود وجعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك
لو سمحت أنا محتاج حد يفيدنى فى برنامج ansys لو حضرتك ممكن تفيدنى فيه أنا محتاجله ضرورى فى شغل الماجستير بتاعى 
وجزاك الله كل خير *​


----------



## احمد بدة (12 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كيرو عبده (12 أغسطس 2012)

تسلم يا هندسة​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (12 أغسطس 2012)

مهندس ابراهيم 84 قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمود وجعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك
> لو سمحت أنا محتاج حد يفيدنى فى برنامج ansys لو حضرتك ممكن تفيدنى فيه أنا محتاجله ضرورى فى شغل الماجستير بتاعى
> وجزاك الله كل خير *​






انا لم أقم بالعمل على برنامج الـ Ansys من قبل 
يوجد بعض الدروس للمهندس علاء السيسى ولكن لا أعلم رابط لها 
حاول بالبحث عنها ​


----------



## jak88 (12 أغسطس 2012)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## خالد الأزهري (18 أغسطس 2012)

تم فك التثبيت واضافة الموضوع الى ارشيف الشروح
شكر جزيل للمهندس زغلل وللمهندس محمود


----------



## كريم بن ناصر (20 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a_nesta13 (16 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoudgaber (20 نوفمبر 2012)

ياريت يا يشمهندس فيديو لحل حمام سباحة من شرحك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## kema82 (20 نوفمبر 2012)

جزى الله خيرا السيد المهندس / زغلل على جهده المبذول


----------



## ASMERK (26 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وفي اهلك و اعطاك في الجنة منزلة


----------



## م/ محمد البحراوي (29 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير يا مسيطنا ورافع راسنا وربنا ما يحرمنا منك يا غالي

اخوك محمد البحراوي
وحامل ليك سلام من محمد فتحي غزى مش عارف هتفتكره ولا لا كان معاك في الدفعة

ومعايا في انفايرو سيفيك حاليا 

المهم يا معالي الباشا دايما للأمام وربنا يزيدك علم فوق علمك ويسدد خطاك .


----------



## محمد يوسف محمد عوا (29 ديسمبر 2012)

انا معايا شرح ساب 14 للمهندس محمود زغلل بس النت بيفصل كتير


----------



## Mohamed Zakzouk (29 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## طه راشد (31 يناير 2013)

لو سمحتم ارجوا منكم شرح كيفيه ادخال حمل الرياح عالي كوبري steel يوجد عليه تغطيه فارجوا شرح كتابه او فيديوا ولكم جزيل الشكر................


----------



## اسلام عيد بدوى (21 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير ماعملت ومافعلت ويبارك لك يابشمهندس زغلل 
ولك جزيل الشكر والاحترام​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (2 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الشروحات ياحبذا لو تعمللك قناة على اليوتيوب عشان نقدر نحمل الدروس و نشوفها من هناك و وفقك الله لكل خير و زرقك من اوسع ابوابه


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (2 أبريل 2013)

هذه روابط وجدتها في نفس الصفحة التي فيها الشروحات
dxf to sap
dxf to sap - Download - 4shared - Ma7moud EL.Sayed
flat slap
flat slab.part1 - Download - 4shared - Ma7moud EL.Sayed
flat slab.part2 - Download - 4shared - Ma7moud EL.Sayed
flat slab.part3 - Download - 4shared - Ma7moud EL.Sayed
ارجو ان يتم اضافتها للمشاركة الاولى
وفق الله الجميع


----------



## elshuwaikh (29 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير .. سوف يتم نشرها لكل الناس لتعم الفائده بأذن الله


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (30 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Zinno2011 (24 مايو 2013)

merci mon frere


----------



## mo7a_3737 (9 يونيو 2013)

لو سمحت يا باشمهندس فى statical and 3-model مفيش ملفات تانية غير دول عشان ناقصين انا عاوز من الاول خالص من لو فيه من الاول و حضرتك لسة بترسم الرسمة على الاتوكاد يبقى مشكور تعبك معانا


----------



## eng_m.magdi (9 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وتقبل الله منك ونفع بك الأمة


----------



## حمدي شققي (24 يونيو 2013)

لو في بالأمكان يا بشمهندس محمود رفع الرسومات المعمارية حتى نتمكن من متابعة الشرح مع المهندس محمود


----------



## حمدي شققي (1 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل الجبار ولكن لو بالامكان رفع الدروس الناقصة مع الرسومات حتى نتمكن من متابعة الشرح بشكل جيد وشكرا


----------



## هاني علي 26 (1 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## حمدي شققي (10 يوليو 2013)

لماذا لا يوجد دورة في هذا المنتدى كاملة اين تتمت دروس المهندس محمود زغلل اي الرسومات كيف نستطيع متابعة الشرح بدون رسومات


----------



## Abdo Essam (10 أغسطس 2013)

*SAP2000 V.11 & V14.2 & V.15
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=593369280689878&set=a.504692172890923.133337.100000504343421&type=1&relevant_count=1

*​


----------



## allhgory (25 أغسطس 2013)

egsaadelshemy قال:


> *اكرمكم الله
> كنت راسلت المهندس محمود زعلل عن شروحاته لبرنامج ساب 2000 فرجن 14 او 15 فقال لى لو حضرت الى الزفازيق اتصل بى و انا اعطيها لك على اسطوانة او فلاشة
> و لكنى لا اذهب الى هناك لانى من الجيزة و صعب ان اذهب اليه
> فهل يتكرم علينا احد الاخوة الذين لديهم الشرح لساب فرجن 14 او 15 للمهندس محمود زغلل و يرفعها لنا مشكورا؟
> *


ممكن رقم تليفون المهندس محمود


----------



## allhgory (25 أغسطس 2013)

ممكن روابط على موقع اخر غير .4shared


----------



## ali maher masoud (25 أغسطس 2013)

طيب ممكن رقم الباش مهندس محمود عشان انا محتاج شرح برنامج الساب ...ممكن انزل لحضرته الزفازيق .مفيش مشكلة


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (25 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## حمدي شققي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

لماذا لا يوجد دورة في هذا المنتدى كاملة اين تتمت دروس المهندس محمود زغلل اين الرسومات كيف نستطيع متابعة الشرح بدون رسومات الرجاء الى الأخوة المهندسيين من لديه تتمت الشرح والرسومات ان يرفعها على المنتدى ولم جزيل الشكر


----------



## amm70 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (28 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وبارك فى علمك وعملك


----------



## حمدي شققي (19 يوليو 2016)

up


----------

